# Reincarnation



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

This is not do you or don't you believe in it, just curious what everyone would want to come back as.

Please let’s not all say mantis.   

I would say Tree snail(Liguus). A slow easy live.... and a species of concern so no one can legally hurt you.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 28, 2009)

well i know you put not to but..

a mantis would be about it for me.

that are just a biger man (taller)(buffer)


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 28, 2009)

Lion Cub


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 28, 2009)

A raven. Big fat one.


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 28, 2009)

ummm..

a monkey  

life would be fun.


----------



## revmdn (Sep 28, 2009)

A people.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd say another human being.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 28, 2009)

anything far down the deep tenches of the seas.. as far away from destruction(mankind) as possible.


----------



## elf run1 (Sep 28, 2009)

definitly a turtle...long life but...no roads for me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2009)

I wanna be a fairy! if we are pretending, then thats what I want!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 28, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I wanna be a fairy! if we are pretending, then thats what I want!


In that case i want to be a lawn gnome.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 29, 2009)

a flying horse that shoots lasers from its eyes. zzzzap!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2009)

hahaha, that wouldnt be the gnome in the commercials would it?


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't believe in it myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2009)

Its not about belief Rick, just fun....


----------



## ismart (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to be reincarnated as a pig! Eat garbage all day, and have orgasms lasting for a whole half hour. Seems like a sweet deal to me!  Except for the possiblity of becoming bacon!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 29, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> hahaha, that wouldnt be the gnome in the commercials would it?


No just a creepy one that comes alive at night and steals your stuff  

Or a leprechoun


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 29, 2009)

Rick James.


----------



## leviatan (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to be an Ent !


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 29, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Rick James.


I thought you *were* Rick James! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 29, 2009)

Uhhhhhh, real animal wise i suppose dunno.

Made up animal then some kind of big insectoid cyborg thingy that just blasts everything to much


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 29, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> I thought you *were* Rick James! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 29, 2009)

I shall come back as a sea cucumber. I shall be very proud that I am one and I shall thank the Divine Sea Cucumber that I was created in His image.

If I'm asked what I want to be if I am reincarnated, I shall say "a human," and all my sea cucumber friends will laugh and say "Eewh!"


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 29, 2009)

Assuming I can't subsequently be human again, I want to be something higher on the food chain...like a flea. Fleas feed on humans! But I want to be a stupid flea that is immediately killed between the fingernails of a human so that I may reincarnate back into a human pest control operator ASAP that rarely deals with fleas but instead makes a living off going door to door selling costly fear to people with phobias, but later learns that he's no better than a stupid flea and is thus improved by it in the eyes of the Divine Sea Cucumber and all.

Oh, that was fun!


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, this time I was reincarnated as an in-your-face, rouchy white guy. But the pimpin' and swaggin' is almost there. On the downside... my hair don't curl.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Sep 29, 2009)

A bacteriophage virus. No predators and my prey bacteria will never be extinct, and most importantally I will be safe from humans.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2009)

hahhahahhahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa big belly laugh, and Peter, u take the cake!


----------



## grant (Sep 30, 2009)

An Ivory Billed Woodpecker, 

Living so deep in a swamp even scientist would have a hard time finding me.  

Grant


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one, Grant! I like listening to E. O. Wilson talk about those. Well, aside from the sadness of the issue.


----------



## grant (Oct 1, 2009)

Their story is a very sad one,

Some day, I would like to go up to arkansas to explore the swamps where they were last seen............

Grant


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2010)

If I could reincarnate, I'd like to come back as an albatross


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2010)

agent A said:


> If I could reincarnate, I'd like to come back as an albatross


I'm coming back as the Ancient Mariner!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 9, 2010)

A tree sloth! Yes, that's the life for me.


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I'm coming back as the Ancient Mariner!


you know what, you're cruel! :angry:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2010)

agent A said:


> you know what, you're cruel! :angry:


I'm glad to see that you know yr Coleridge, Alex!  And remember, with your new powers, you'd be able to reincarnate into another albatross. We Ancient Mariners, on the other hand are cursed to roam the world spreading news of the hypertrophic matrix (not to be confused with The Matrix Reloaded) until the end of time.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 9, 2010)

something could fly and breathe under water, like a dolphin hawk.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd be a Bowhead whale! What's not to like? I'd be somewhat intelligent, extremely long-lived, and I could explore the ocean depths of the arctic. Definitely a Bowhead whale or a man eating tiger.


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryce said:


> I'd be a Bowhead whale! What's not to like? I'd be somewhat intelligent, extremely long-lived, and I could explore the ocean depths of the arctic. Definitely a Bowhead whale or a man eating tiger.


yes, and not to mention illegally hunted.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 10, 2010)

Opivy said:


> A tree sloth! Yes, that's the life for me.


+1.

I'd be a sugar glider or sloth.


----------

